# Sealing MDF question



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok so I've managed to get free MDF that will make a large enough home for my red tail. Trouble is apart from lino what is the best way of sealing it? I would rather paint something on than use lino because of the expense to get the size I would need, but at the same time I don't want it to harm him.
I was hoping to start building today while the weather is nice but I have no idea the best way to seal it so it doesnt ruin the wood.
Any ideas?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I would use yacht varnish and aquarium sealants around the joints.

Could always cover it over then but you would have a waterproof base layer.

Alternatively, seal strong plastic sheet around the bottom and a couple of inches up the sides.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

I never thought of yacht varnish, do you think that would be safe enough? I found a silicon thats designed for food contact
Dow Corning 786 Food Safe Sanitary Silicone - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys
I thought that would be non toxic and do the job of double sealing the corners.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

TianRunty said:


> I never thought of yacht varnish, do you think that would be safe enough?


Can't see why not as long as it's dried and aired properly before putting the snake in. Can't think of anything else other than plastic sheet to waterproof the bottom. Check the instructions on the tin first to see if there is any warning but I'm pretty sure it's inert once dry.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

would anything that is safe for childrens toys be ok? I've found an MDF sealer that complies with the safety of toys regulations Rustins MDF Sealer
I'm assuming anything like that is fine once dried and aired as well


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

I used the white MDF sealent and then matt painted over it. Looks great and is properly sealed.


----------



## lero (Jan 15, 2008)

I use epoxy resin on my MDF vivs and im really glad with it. Works really well.

Alex


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

where do you get the epoxy resin and how much does it cost


----------



## chameleon31 (Mar 21, 2007)

*sealing*

good old fashioned PVA glue watered down will seal the MDF


----------



## lero (Jan 15, 2008)

I got it of of my uncle, he works opposite a plae that either produces it or stocks it. I dont know how much it costs, sorry.

Maybe if you type epoxy resin in on google you might find some were that sells it. 

Alex


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

lol google would be too easy ....
ok i just never thought of it:blush:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

TianRunty said:


> I never thought of yacht varnish, do you think that would be safe enough? I found a silicon thats designed for food contact
> Dow Corning 786 Food Safe Sanitary Silicone - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys
> I thought that would be non toxic and do the job of double sealing the corners.


That is mould resistant therfore may have somethig in it to kill mould that would potentially hurt ur reps


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i managed to get aquarium sealant quite cheap so i'm using that but ty


----------

